# PFish Down?



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Is Scoria finally doing that big upgrade he's been talking about? Technical problems? Hack/crack? What's going on?

-PK
-


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its classified information!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm having trouble accessing the site too


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

oh well, there members will just have to come here


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

uh oh.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

big upgrade


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wasn't the implementation of Scoria's own board software scheduled for February or later?
Maybe they are upgrading their Invision software to version 1.3, just like we did last week...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I suspect it will be up shortly.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I suspect it will be up shortly.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hareball said:


> Ms_Nattereri: okay bob.. you own me


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Ratattat i spam with my gat lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Ratattat i spam with my gat lol












X- If only you knew!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Scooby said:


> Ratattat i spam with my gat lol


 zip it spammer.

Bob, you are any of the other pfish staff please feel free to use this thread to update the pfury/predfish members about the status of the site.


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's the deal. The server was compromised last night. Details are still sketchy, but it was a PHP exploit through a user account. The data is intact. but all of the software needs to be reinstalled. We should be back up shortly. When we find the people that did this, I will be shooting them


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

hackers suk, its like they have nothing else better to do than screw with ssomeone they dont know, i'd like to fly werever he is and kik his ass....


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

haha yeah josh, pick me up on the way... stupid hackers.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Nice profile quote pos


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

sad twats whats the point shoot em shoot em good
dixon


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 3, 2003)

we're back up. Thanks for your concern, guys.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes that sux


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ChrisM said:


> we're back up. Thanks for your concers, guys.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

actially its not working for me - I get some red hat test page or something :S


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ChrisM said:


> we're back up. Thanks for your concern, guys.


 Make sure your not trying to access the site through http://www.predatoryfish.net but using http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ChrisM said:
> 
> 
> > we're back up. Thanks for your concern, guys.
> ...


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Innes said:


> actially its not working for me - I get some red hat test page or something :S


pred fish

gotta add the /ibforums/ to the url


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

ok, was workin, now not workin again.....


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Jags said:


> ok, was workin, now not workin again.....


 ok, it's not just me that can't get on there then


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Is Predfish down again????


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

it seems they still have some tweaking to do guys. Scoria and the whole staff are working their asses off and frankly I think its a miracle they got back online as fast as they did


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> it seems they still have some tweaking to do guys. Scoria and the whole staff are working their asses off and frankly I think its a miracle they got back online as fast as they did :nod:


 Yes









Good luck to you guys! :sad:


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

and off again :sad:


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

haha, i like what the page says.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

predatoryfish.net said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Scoria, your friendly system administrator. Unfortunately, our resident Josh has inadvertently corrupted the master database. I am currently repairing it. Cheers. ;-)


And the title of the page


predatoryfish.net said:


> He is the inimitable destroyer


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> predatoryfish.net said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


 scoria speaks old school with titanic skillz









Main Entry: in·im·i·ta·ble
Pronunciation: (")i-'ni-m&-t&-b&l
Function: adjective
Etymology: Middle English, from Middle French or Latin; Middle French, from Latin inimitabilis, from in- + imitabilis imitable
Date: 15th century
: not capable of being imitated : MATCHLESS
- in·im·i·ta·ble·ness noun
- in·im·i·ta·bly /-blE/ adverb


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hareball said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > predatoryfish.net said:
> ...


 dictionary.com ?!?







Very good site to have handy when talking to him!!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

you'll have that :nod:


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Hareball said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri: okay bob.. you own me


 she is my brat









after a minor episode tonight (josh :laugh: ) we are once again up and running


----------

